

Turn GitHub Stars into Hearts - jshiffer
https://github.com/jandre/heartthrob

======
sirishn
After installing this software, I increased my number of Hearted repositories
by 33%!

------
jshiffer
I dig these little hacks that make the apps you use more entertaining.

------
01110000
<3

